# My ford muscle car , not many of these in usa



## DroppedP51 (Sep 29, 2009)

Its a ford falcon the same as used in mad max ive had it 20 years and fully restored it


----------



## Paul61 (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice!
What's the powertrain?
 
Paul


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Sep 30, 2009)

XAGT? I think they smoked out of the factory with a 351.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 7, 2009)

looks something like the old Torinos.


----------



## clearance (Oct 7, 2009)

Killer machine. Mad Max was a great show.


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 7, 2009)

I always wondered what kind of car Max used. I like this pic the best. Those aluminum slots are classic just like the rest of the car.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2009)

You have some killer cars, are there any Utes in your collection, Joe.


----------

